# Smok R80



## Franky (21/2/16)

Any vendors have this device? I'm looking for a replacement for my Smok M80.


----------



## Dubz (21/2/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats=...tch=exact&q=smok+r80&dispatch=products.search


----------



## Franky (21/2/16)

Dubz said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats=...tch=exact&q=smok+r80&dispatch=products.search


Thanks but I'm not looking for the Micro 1 starter kit - does anyone just have the R80 as a standalone mod?


----------

